# super glue a tarantula?



## Ccardoso93 (Apr 14, 2014)

So since I've gotten my lings I've been reading TONNES about tarantula care and just now on my lunch break I came across a page on what I thought was a reliable website about tarantula first aid. Basiacally what to do if your spider is a bit poorly. They mentioned super glue to fix any cuts...Is this for real? Seems crazy to me?
Don't get me wrong I would never try to treat one of my animals if they have a serious injury- I'm not a vet. But does this actually work or should I just not believe anything on that site?

Apologies if this is a really noobie question....


----------



## Sickone (Jul 10, 2013)

It sounds funny but it's fine, also nail polish and flour can all aid in healing and to stop bleeding.


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

I've never tried it, but many people swear by it.

Tarantula haemolymph doesn't really clot. Damaged legs etc. can be ok as they can essentially seal them off at the joints (I am told, which as their legs are hydraulically extended would make sense). A ruptured abdomen though can cause them to basically bleed out. If caught quickly though, flour, cornflour, clear nailpolish or superglue have all been used effectively to seal the cuts and allow the tarantula to live through to its next moult.

Important though: if you ever find yourself having to do that, make sure you don't do anything like get superglue onto book-lungs or anything. 

You can also use superglue on people. I use it when I cut my fingers as plasters are naff, but superglue seals the wound, and holds the sides together while the heal. Added advantage, immobilising the sides of the cut stops them rubbing together and means much less pain and potentially even a useable finger while it heals. However, I'm pretty sure there's some reason or other why you're not meant to do that, I am not a doctor, please do not take this as some kind of medical advice.


----------



## Zak (Jan 7, 2008)

To be honest taking a tarantula to a vet is a big gamble. I work with zoo vets and even then they know relatively little about invertebrate medicine. Your best bet would be to contact a very experienced keeper for their advice unless you know your vet is up on what to do.

Superglue, icing sugar, nail polish and flour can all be used to help seal cuts and tears. Tarantulas dont really have blood as we know it, instead their blood is a copper based solution called haemolymph. Haemolymph doesnt have platelet like cells which helps blood like ours coagulate and seal cuts. Hence the need to seal any cuts otherwise the tarantula will just bleed to death.

NB - Hedgewitch obviously posted whilst i was writing and has covered everything i said. In regards to superglue soldiers in 70s swore by the stuff.


----------



## angelarachnid (Oct 10, 2011)

Cigarette ash has also been used as an emergency tool when none of the others were available.

R


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

Hedgewitch said:


> You can also use superglue on people. I use it when I cut my fingers as plasters are naff, but superglue seals the wound, and holds the sides together while the heal. Added advantage, immobilising the sides of the cut stops them rubbing together and means much less pain and potentially even a useable finger while it heals. However, I'm pretty sure there's some reason or other why you're not meant to do that, I am not a doctor, please do not take this as some kind of medical advice.


They used to use superglue in vietnam on soldiers, and I had a wound on my nose glued by a nurse using super glue. I broke a metal spatula when I worked in a cafe - I was cleaning a griddle with it and it snapped off, bounced and hit me square between the eyes. They just superglued it back together and put a couple of thin adhesive strips over it and it healed fine.


----------



## Ccardoso93 (Apr 14, 2014)

After reading this I had achat with people at work and a few told me that yes at hospitals they sometimes super glue people back together! And I deal with izvg too and yes inverts are loosely covered...the vet for my cats says she'll do reptiles but they don't see inverts so I'm hoping my little ones will never need any medical care...I'll do some research just in case...we've got a local vet that sees our otters so maybe they're a bit more specialised...

I'm loving inver keeping more and more everyday...just amazing being able to watch a creature that is so different!


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

GRB said:


> They used to use superglue in vietnam on soldiers, and I had a wound on my nose glued by a nurse using super glue. I broke a metal spatula when I worked in a cafe - I was cleaning a griddle with it and it snapped off, bounced and hit me square between the eyes. They just superglued it back together and put a couple of thin adhesive strips over it and it healed fine.


Yeah, though I've been told that medical superglue is different to regular superglue (though it's still cyanoacrylate or whatever). Still fantastically useful.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

They used superglue during the war to close wounds quickly. I treated a G.rosea successfully with superglue when she ruptured her abdomen


----------



## Ccardoso93 (Apr 14, 2014)

Well this has totally fascinated me...I hope I never have to do it but it's good to know that there is a way to treat spiders!


----------



## thegreatpretender (Apr 27, 2009)

Just for the love of god do not use acetone based activator to make it go off quicker. :censor:Yes it does make it bond instantly, but it burns like a :censor:


----------



## Ccardoso93 (Apr 14, 2014)

Ha..sounds like you speak from experience....


----------



## thegreatpretender (Apr 27, 2009)

Yes unfortunately. I make models as one of my hobbies and I always manage to get some on me just as I use the spray accelerant.


----------



## Ccardoso93 (Apr 14, 2014)

Ouch...and I complain when I get alco rub on a cut by mistake!


----------

